# Hobie Rental in Maryland



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyone know a place where you can rent Hobie PA kayak or something with mirage drive? I see a couple dealers near Annapolis that lets you test them out, but I want to actually try fishing in them. 

I can't go boating/charter because I get seasick very quickly. I wanted to see how it was on a kayak in calmer waters. I've been reading and watching all the stuff that you can do and customize on kayaks and it looks like a lot of fun. Hopefully I have the sea legs for a kayak. I don't want to take Dramamine pills for every trip they make me feel sick before I even get on a boat. I'm fine on kayaks paddling in constant forward motion, but it may be completely different if I stop and watch a fishing line while the yak goes up and down.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

"I can't go boating/charter because I get seasick very quickly"....you will be tossed around a lot more in a kayak.:--|
"I wanted to see how it was on a kayak in calmer waters."....even in calm waters you will bob up and down.
"Hopefully I have the sea legs for a kayak"...you will need sea butt not sea legs
"I'm fine on kayaks paddling in constant forward motion, but it may be completely different if I stop and watch a fishing line while the yak goes up and down."......

.......you might want to consider another form of fishing....like from the bank or a pier.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I go offshore and I'm fine ,but I still get sick in the bay on small two ft waves from time to time . if your taking dremamine pills it's best to take the day before you need them and not the day of ,if you do its to late. Plus don't over take them. When I first started boating I always got sick unless I was driving the boat . I guess driving just kept my hands and mind busy from getting sick. So you might be fine on a kayak. .but they do toss and Bob you Around.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Tums or antacids help me when I've gotten sick. Happens to everyone at some point. For me normally after a previous day of excessive alcohol stuck inshore.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

IPNURWATER said:


> I go offshore and I'm fine ,but I still get sick in the bay on small two ft waves from time to time . if your taking dremamine pills it's best to take the day before you need them and not the day of ,if you do its to late. Plus don't over take them. When I first started boating I always got sick unless I was driving the boat . I guess driving just kept my hands and mind busy from getting sick. So you might be fine on a kayak. .but they do toss and Bob you Around.


Driving the boat kept your eyes on the horizon, and kept you watching the oncoming waves, and you anticipated the bump and trough.
Sea sickness is caused when your eyes, and sense of balance come lose sync.
It is a balance issue, or more correctly, inner ear related.
I am curious...do you have bad eyes, perhaps a depth perception issue?
I ask that because my one eyed niece gets sea sick on a pool noodle, and has serious eye problems with her 'good'eye, to the point she can't drive.
I just wondered if the two things, bad eyes, and sea sickness were common, or just one of those things


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

wannabeangler said:


> "I can't go boating/charter because I get seasick very quickly"....you will be tossed around a lot more in a kayak.:--|
> "I wanted to see how it was on a kayak in calmer waters."....even in calm waters you will bob up and down.
> "Hopefully I have the sea legs for a kayak"...you will need sea butt not sea legs
> "I'm fine on kayaks paddling in constant forward motion, but it may be completely different if I stop and watch a fishing line while the yak goes up and down."......
> ...


It doesnt matter how rought the water is. Im fine on a kayak. Like Dena mentioned. I can anticipate the waves. I always drive the car because I always get sick when someone else drives. I could be surfing big waves and it does not matter.

So I wanted to try fishing while kayaking to check.

Thanks for the tip about surf fishing that Ive been doing all my life.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Speeding across the bay in rough choppy waters no problem
Jet skiing or water skiing no problem
White water rafting bring it 
Roller coasters all day. Piece of cake

Rocking back and forth... :--|


Back to the only question I asked. Any Hobie renters out there?


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know of any in the Annapolis area.
Annapolis Canoe and kayak has yaks to rent, but not Hobies, at least not last time I was in.
I would contact a dealer for a try-n-buy type deal.
Many will apply rental price toward purchase price.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Dena. I think Ill be okay ask long as i can keep paddling forward. Thats why I need a mirage drive.


----------

